# SPLIT, available on Digital HD 4/4 and Blu-ray & DVD 4/18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Writer and Director M. Night Shyamalan (The Sixth Sense, Unbreakable, The Visit) delivers his most gripping film yet with SPLIT, an original psychological thriller available on Digital HD on April 4, 2017 and on Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand on April 18, 2017, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Jason Blum (Insidious, Ouija, The Visit, The Purge series) returns to collaborate with Shyamalan in the box-office hit, starring James McAvoy (X-Men: Apocalypse, Victor Frankenstein). The frightening thriller SPLIT delves into the mysterious depths of one man’s fractured mind as a terror unlike the world has seen prepares to be unleashed. SPLIT offers viewers a closer look at the movie fans are raving about with a never-before-seen alternate ending, deleted scenes, character spotlight, and a behind-the-scenes look at the making of the film.
> 
> Heralded as “one of his best films – period” (Alex Welch, IGN), M. Night Shyamalan returns to the screen with SPLIT. Kevin Crumb’s (McAvoy) fractured mind has revealed 23 personalities, but one remains dangerously submerged, set to materialize and dominate the others. McAvoy delivers “the role of his career” (Peter Debruge, Variety) as Kevin reaches a war for dominance among all those that rage within him, threatening his stability and impacting the survival of everyone around him.
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow already. It seems like it was just released at the theater yesterday. I'll be watching this one. I hear it's good.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Wow already. It seems like it was just released at the theater yesterday. I'll be watching this one. I hear it's good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


yeah I know. it's actually been over a month or a month and half in theaters, so makes sense. I've also heard that M Night Shamalamadingdong actually made a good movie again... something he hasn't done for a while


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah I know. it's actually been over a month or a month and half in theaters, so makes sense. I've also heard that M Night Shamalamadingdong actually made a good movie again... something he hasn't done for a while


Yeah ever since The Lady in the Water he has gone downhill. The Visit was a pretty good comeback I think.


----------

